# Seksualiteit > Menstruatie >  Overgestapt op andere pil:niet ongesteld

## ikke08

ik ben halverwege mijn 3 fasenpil overgestapt op microgynon 30, volgens de dokter geen probleem. Waarom ik overgestapt ben op een andere pil wat het feit dat ik halverwege mijn strip ongesteld werd, bloedverlies, bruine afscheiding en buikpijn.
Nu ben ik niet ongesteld in me stopweek. 1 maand geleden is mijn vriend in mij klaargekomen, ben ik nu zwanger of komt het door de overgang naar andere pil en omdat ik ongesteld ben geweest 2 week geleden?

wie kan mij helpen.

----------


## Agnes574

Dit komt wss idd door overstappen op nieuwe pil!!
Anders kun je voor het zekerste even een testje halen bij apotheek of drogist??

Sterkte

----------

